# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Les documents du projet selon les intervenants

## YannPeniguel

*Les documents du projet selon les intervenants*

Bonjour  tous.

En tant que Consultant technique/CRM je vous propose ce tableau humoristique que j'ai ralis caricaturant la perception des diffrents documents d'un projet selon les intervenants.

Il s'agit d'un tableau 3 par 3 dont les documents sont:
Le codeLes spcifications fonctionnellesLes spcifications techniques

Et les intervenants :
Le dveloppeurLe fonctionnelLe client

Je vous laisse dcouvrir comment chacun peroit les documents du projet :


*Cliquez sur l'image pour l'aggrandir*

----------


## kaymak

ahah je me suis bien marr =)  ::ccool::

----------


## Robin56

> ahah je me suis bien marr =)


Et comme toujours dans ces grilles caricaturales, il y a beaucoup de vrit.

----------


## Traroth2

Une constante : le client ne comprend jamais rien.

----------


## gCollin

Le client ne comprend jamais rien, ce qui est dommage car c'est lui qui paye....

----------


## shkyo

Excellent ce petit tableau!!  ::ccool:: 

a me rappelle franchement mon quotidien...  ::aie::

----------


## kdmbella

pour le client c'est toujours un casse tte chinois mais je suis  pas d'accord avec la logique du code selon le dveloppeur car celui-ci est trs loin  du matriel j'aurais prfr un bon tas de codes  la place  ::aie::

----------


## vincent.poupet

> j'aurais prfr un bon tas de codes  la place


ou une oeuvre d'art  ::P:  ! Chouette tableau en tout cas !

----------


## YannPeniguel

> pour le client c'est toujours un casse tte chinois mais je suis  pas d'accord avec la logique du code selon le dveloppeur car celui-ci est trs loin  du matriel j'aurais prfr un bon tas de codes  la place


J'ai beaucoup hsit, mais le technicien en train de bricoler un pc ouvert m'a sembl plus visuel. L'ide est de reprsenter quelqu'un en train de bricoler srieusement. Et aussi de contraster avec l'ordi-jouet vue par le fonctionnel.

----------


## Robin56

> J'ai beaucoup hsit, mais le technicien en train de bricoler un pc ouvert m'a sembl plus visuel. L'ide est de reprsenter quelqu'un en train de bricoler srieusement. Et aussi de contraster avec l'ordi-jouet vue par le fonctionnel.


Cette image est plus parlante, a montre l'aspect "mcanique de prcision" et "bichonnage de son travail" par le dveloppeur. 

Le dveloppeur se croit un horloger Suisse tandis que le fonctionnel n'y voit qu'un gamin faisant mumuse sur son ordinateur. Mon prfr tant le fonctionnel devant sa sacro-sainte spcification (et son contraste avec la vision dveloppeur qui me parle beaucoup  ::P: ).

----------


## Uther

En effet pour le dveloppeur/code j'aurais bien vu un horloger en train d'assembler des engrenages de prcision.

----------


## FirePrawn

Fun en effet !
Ca m'fait penser  a :

----------


## YannPeniguel

> Fun en effet !
> Ca m'fait penser  a :


C'est un dessin que je connais, mais mes principales inspirations sont:

- le tableau reprsentant comment les devs/graphistes/CP se peroivent mutuellement
- le tableau reprsentant comment les utilisateurs windows/mac/linux se peroivent mutuellement.

L'ide des horlogers avec leur travail minutieux et leurs engrenages de prcision ne m'tait pas pass par la tte, c'est vrai que c'est envisageable aussi.

----------


## Robin56

> C'est un dessin que je connais, mais mes principales inspirations sont:
> 
> - le tableau reprsentant comment les devs/graphistes/CP se peroivent mutuellement
> - le tableau reprsentant comment les utilisateurs windows/mac/linux se peroivent mutuellement.
> 
> L'ide des horlogers avec leur travail minutieux et leurs engrenages de prcision ne m'tait pas pass par la tte, c'est vrai que c'est envisageable aussi.


Et tant qu'on y est sur les petits dtails, je pense que pour "les spcifications techniques d'aprs le client", c'est tout simplement inconnu pour lui. Ce n'est mme pas de la paperasse insurmontable, il ne sait carrment pas ce que c'est.  ::aie::

----------


## zebiloute

Dans le mme style : Pour les boites de communications :

----------


## sinople

Alors pour les graphistes vu par les clients j'ai bien cru me pi**er dessus tellement que c'est juste !

J'aime bien les 2 tas de papier sur le premier. Ca montre bien le fait que le client tente de comprendre pour le fonctionnel mais  lcher l'affaire depuis longtemps pour le technique.

----------


## YannPeniguel

Robin56> C'est la raison pour laquelle j'ai choisi un tas de paperasse jaunissante enterre,  comparer avec le tas de paperasse d'apparence plus rcente que quelqu'un essaye quand mme de comprendre pour les specs fonctionnelles  ::ccool:: 

zebiloute> J'avais entendu parler de cette version agrandie du tableau dev/graph/CP, mais je ne l'avais pas encore vue. Elle est amusante  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Anto03

Dans le mme genre il y a a :

----------


## FirePrawn

Si on porte un regard d'ensemble sur tous ces dessins mine de rien, a fait peur pour les futurs dveloppeurs ( comme moi par exemple )  ::aie::

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

J'ai failli m'crouler de rire en voyant comme les dveloppeurs sont senss voir les clients  ::lol::

----------


## Robin56

> Si on porte un regard d'ensemble sur tous ces dessins mine de rien, a fait peur pour les futurs dveloppeurs ( comme moi par exemple )


Bienvenue ! 

 ::lahola:: 

(de toute faon la dpression c'est jamais la premire anne  ::whistle::  )

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> (de toute faon la dpression c'est jamais la premire anne  )


Faut jamais dire jamais !! ::arf::

----------


## paidge

Bonjour, pour ceux qui ne connaissant pas et qui aiment ce genre d'humour, je vous conseille d'aller sur le site de la mthode La Rache : http://www.la-rache.com/

o l'on peut trouver ce genre de petit bijou ^^ :

----------


## shkyo

> Bonjour, pour ceux qui ne connaissant pas et qui aiment ce genre d'humour, je vous conseille d'aller sur le site de la mthode La Rache : http://www.la-rache.com/
> 
> ...


Vraiment excellent ce site!!  ::ccool::  

Le document sur la "normalisation franaise du systme d'units pifomtriques" est gnial, je me suis poil!  ::lol::  ::mouarf::  ::ccool:: 

a fait du bien le vendredi...  :;):

----------


## Robin56

> Bonjour, pour ceux qui ne connaissant pas et qui aiment ce genre d'humour, je vous conseille d'aller sur le site de la mthode La Rache : http://www.la-rache.com/


Merci paidge de me faire perdre mon aprs-midi  ::P: 

En voici un extrait :



> - J'ai eu peur de rater ma mise en place de La RACHE, que pouvez-vous me dire ?
> Plus a rate, plus a a de chance de russir. En somme, un succs n'est qu'une erreur qui a finit par russir (mme par erreur). Ne dssprez donc pas et perseverez.


Quand j'tais tudiant, on avait baptis la mthode TTJAT (Trs Trs Juste A Temps) au lieu de La RACHE. Et le TP en TTJAT, a marchait ! Comme quoi, les techniques sont les mmes partout  ::mouarf:: , il n'y a que les sigles qui changent.

----------


## paidge

> Merci paidge de me faire perdre mon aprs-midi


De rien  :;):  Moi aussi je ne me suis tjrs pas mis au travail depuis ce midi. En plus j'ai la rdaction des specs fonctionnelles  faire alors que l'appli est livre et dploye  ::):  Et ce soir : 3 semaines de vacances. Hihi c'est a de travailler  LA RACHE  :;):

----------


## zeyr2mejetrem

> De rien  Moi aussi je ne me suis tjrs pas mis au travail depuis ce midi. En plus j'ai la rdaction des specs fonctionnelles  faire alors que l'appli est livre et dploye  Et ce soir : 3 semaines de vacances. Hihi c'est a de travailler  LA RACHE


Vous aussi il vous arrive de travailler en "Reverse-Producing" ?

 Le client paye Aprs un tunnel de plusieurs semaines on lui livre un bouzin d'aprs ce qu' compris le commercial On dfinit avec le client pourquoi dans un process normal le machin n'aurait pas pass la recette On contractualise la maintenance du bazard en demandant une rallonge car faut avouer que l'appli en question c'est vraiment de la merde !!<OPTIONNEL>On crit une doc sur le bidule sauf bien entendu si le stagiaire est parti

Le "Reverse-Producing" c'est la roue de Dming ... avec la marche arrire et pied au plancher !!  ::aie::

----------


## TiboodiT



----------


## paidge

Ah oui je l'ai dj vu aussi le coup de l'arbre  :;):  Bien pens ! Sur ce, je vais faire mes valises ^^ Bon weekend  tous !

----------


## FirePrawn

> 


Elle est dj en page 1 cette image...

----------


## Auteur

> Elle est dj en page 1 cette image...


il a utilis la mthode La RACHE pour lire cette discussion c'est pour a qu'il n'a pas vu que le dessin avait dj t post.

----------


## daheda

lol, trop fort les gars, hihihi

----------


## plouiserre

En riant devant vos images je me suis fait griller par les collgues.

----------


## Auteur

> En riant devant vos images je me suis fait griller par les collgues.


Quelle ide aussi de lire cette discussion au boulot  ::roll:: .

Au fait : tes collgues se sont marrs eux aussi ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## andry.aime

> Quelle ide aussi de lire cette discussion au boulot .


Aussi longtemps que mon patron fait semblant de bien me payer, aussi longtemps que je fais semblant de bien travailler!  ::aie:: .
Vu l'heure que t'as post ton message, t'tait au boulot non  ::koi::

----------


## Auteur

> Vu l'heure que t'as post ton message, t'tait au boulot non


moi ? ah non je suis en vacances  ::mouarf::

----------


## lilington

moi j'ai pleure devant l'image de comment le developpeur percoit le client. et je ris encore.
sinon pour comment je percois le chez de projet, je fusionne la perception du developpeur et celle du graphistes soit un glandeur qui quand il ne dort pas vient casser ce qui a ete fait  et emmerder le peuple puis repart dormir sur son bureau.

----------


## MrBoo

> Bonjour, pour ceux qui ne connaissant pas et qui aiment ce genre d'humour, je vous conseille d'aller sur le site de la mthode La Rache : http://www.la-rache.com/


Hello,
Je connaissais effectivement cette "mthode de gestion de projet".  ::ccool:: 

Je m'loigne peut-tre un peu du sujet de base, mais  une poque ou on faisait beaucoup de support informatique et lectrique, on avait affich ceci dans le bureau :  ::mouarf::

----------


## samantha.tagar

Je confirme, cette image est drlement marrante, elle reflte bien lesprit de lentreprise. Si vous cherchez  rigoler davantage, je vous recommande vivement daller jeter un il sur ce site*: http://humour-consulting.fr . Un type nous fait un show sur les problmes en entreprise*! Mort de rire.

----------

